# extrem seltene mounts



## Pandemonios (14. November 2007)

als ich neulich nem kumpel beim zoggen zuguggt sah ich , das einer einen WEIßEN raptor als mount hatte..

wie er mir erklärte sei das eines der wenigen ürbrig geblieben epic mounts einer der ersten versionen von wow als die epics noch keine rüssi hatten 

wenn ja gibt es noch mehr dieser seltenen mounts bzw. hat einer pics?

edit: server: aman´thul , dort hab ich den raptor gesehen


----------



## kolesh (14. November 2007)

Also ich spiel seit der OpenBeta, aber nen weißen Raptor habe ich noch nie gesehen.

Ich lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Fear2k6 (14. November 2007)

jau den raptor gibt es tatsächlich! hab auch schon einen auf taerar gesehn


--->      http://img68.imageshack.us/img68/6444/ivoryraptor2ky.jpg


und der spektrale tieger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://img.qj.net/uploads/articles_module/...ger_qjgenth.jpg


----------



## LordDruidikus (14. November 2007)

Ich kenne nur den Spektraltieger(Übrigens buffed magazin kann man die Karte für ihn gewinnen ***schleichwerbung****)aber von einem weißen Raptor noch nie was gehört.


----------



## amdosh (14. November 2007)

Man kann noch Bilder von den Mounts finden, allerdings selten auf den normalen Fanseiten, dort sind die mit Rüstungen nur noch abgebildet.

Nochmal der Grund: die ersten Spieler, die sich das Epicmount leisten konnten, fanden den Unterschied zu den 60% Mounts nicht stark genug, sie wollten dass man auch erkennen kann, dass es ein 100% ist. Zu der Einführung konnte man dann nurnoch die neue Art kaufen und die alten schon gekauften umtauschen. Wenn ein Spieler es nicht umgetauscht hat, fällt dieser jetzt mehr auf als die anderen ...

Weisser Raptor, über google Bildersuch gefunden:
http://img68.imageshack.us/img68/6444/ivoryraptor2ky.jpg

Kleines Bild vom Nachtsäbler:
http://www.wow-routenplaner.de/data/images/news/barrens.gif

MfG Amdosh


----------



## Heinzitaur (14. November 2007)

Aha...klingt ja recht interessant falls einer ein Bild hat oder was weiß, mich hat der Wissensdurst gepackt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT: da hat er doch glatt während ich den Beitrag schrieb das Foto reingestellt...


----------



## kolesh (14. November 2007)

Fear2k6 schrieb:


> jau den raptor gibt es tatsächlich! hab auch schon einen auf taerar gesehn
> --->      http://img68.imageshack.us/img68/6444/ivoryraptor2ky.jpg
> und der spektrale tieger
> 
> ...



Man lernt nie aus, vielen Dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuhrt (14. November 2007)

das is ja mal krass, ich kann mir das mit dem weissen raptor durchaus vorstellen, gesehen hab ich ihn aber noch nie ....

aber nen spektrales mount ? wtf das glaub ich ersma nich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  mehr pixx wären nice


----------



## kolesh (14. November 2007)

Der spektrale Tiger ist ein Item, welches man mit diesem Kartenspiel bekommen kann, ich habs auf "meinem" Server auch schon gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Edit: Mit "meinem" Server meine ich Shattrath, bevor dass mißverstanden wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Rexo (14. November 2007)

ich auch kenne einen auf unserem server der hat ein part seltene epic mount´s der hat der zul gurrub raptor und der tiger(spektral und Zul Gurrub version)


----------



## Keeral (14. November 2007)

Extrem seltenes Mount fällt mir nur das ein 

Klick ^^

Die wohl beschissenste Dropchance in ganz wow ^^


----------



## Amilinda (14. November 2007)

den spektral Tiger gibt es als 60% Mount und als 100% Mount....gestern auf ebay ist die Karte für ds 100% Mount für 1450 Euro weggegangen oO 56 Gebote  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niridias (14. November 2007)

Nicht zu vergessen: Der schwarze Qirajresonanzkristall. Legendary Item und "Server-Unique".
Bekommt nur der Toröffner von Ahn´Qiraj und jeder, der in den ersten 12 Stunden noch den Gong schlägt.
Zwar gibt es noch den roten/gelben/blauen/grünen Qirajresonanzkristall, aber die sind nur für AQ40.

Auf meinem Server gibt es das legendary Mount nicht mehr. Der Toröffner kam nämlich von nem anderen Server und ging neun Monate später wieder. Damit ging das einzige Legendary, dass der Server je gesehen hatte flöten und wir haben uns natürlich gefreut.

http://www.wowwiki.com/Black_Qiraji_Resonating_Crystal


----------



## myxemio (14. November 2007)

Keeral schrieb:


> Extrem seltenes Mount fällt mir nur das ein
> 
> Klick ^^
> 
> Die wohl beschissenste Dropchance in ganz wow ^^



Soweit ich weiss, wurde die Drop-CHance vom Baron-Pferd auf 0 gesetzt....
wenn jemand da aber was anderes weiss, lass ich mich gerne belehren :-)



Amilinda schrieb:


> den spektral Tiger gibt es als 60% Mount und als 100% Mount....gestern auf ebay ist die Karte für ds 100% Mount für 1450 Euro weggegangen oO 56 Gebote
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



1450€?????

jetzt dreht die Welt ab.....
mal sehen, ob ich bei E-Bay meine "grauen" sachen für jeweils 100,-€ verticken kann.....     bräuchte mal ein neues Auto^^ rofl

aber nun gut.....       auch wenn die Karte selten ist, aber ich würde da nicht noch kohle für ausgeben.....      jedem das seine......


----------



## Nikesel (14. November 2007)

Weisse Raptoren oder ähnliches hab ich noch nicht gesehen ^^ ... aber den Spektral Tiger gibts seit kurzem auf unserem Server ... der ist von nen Uppercard Set... also nen Kartenspiel ... aber ist ziemlich teuer ^^ 13€ 10 Karten oder so was um den dreh ... aber bei myvideo oder youtube hab ich mir schon so einge vids reingezogen von extrem seltenen Mounts aber wer weiß ob nicht Privat Server im Spiel ist... da wäre zb der Bengalische Tiger ka ob der so heißt ^^ meine schon...


----------



## Nikesel (14. November 2007)

Achja ... wenn man den neusten Atlas loot und alles dafür hat ... kann man sie angucken was man alles durch die Kartenspiele bekommen kann da wär des weiteren noch nen Schildkrötenmount ... sind viele lustige dinge bei ^^


----------



## Mardras (14. November 2007)

auch schick und nicht sooo häufig...
aber noch nie gesehen, das teil, zumindest noch nie auf nem server...

http://wow.buffed.de/?i=32768

bilder:
http://www.watchersonline.com/carwin/WOW/a...dracozLarge.jpg
http://img365.imageshack.us/img365/8306/wo...07230852zk2.jpg


----------



## Keeral (14. November 2007)

Naja , man muss auch bedenken das es 

a) viele verrückte gibt

und was wichtiger is 

b)einfach auch unter der Masse Mensch , leute gibt die viiieeeeelll geld haben und wow spielen


als aktuelles beispielt , Bushido (und nein ich will nicht über den diskutieren ^^) , was jucken den 1450 &#8364; wenn er das Spiel mag und das Mount haben will ? Nur als Beispiel

p.s. Laut Armory ist die Dropchance immernoch 1-2% , ich denke blizz hätte es rausgenommen wenn sie es wirklich geändert hätten


----------



## dimantoR (14. November 2007)

myxemio schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss, wurde die Drop-CHance vom Baron-Pferd auf 0 gesetzt....
> wenn jemand da aber was anderes weiss, lass ich mich gerne belehren :-)
> 1450€?????
> 
> ...



ich habe es einmal im av gesehn das baron mount  ich muss mal gucken ob ich noch den screen habe.. ich hoffe mal ja^^

grüße

/edit: naja wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen... hab leider kein screen von gemacht =/. aber dafür hab ich ne nahaufnahme von unserem 1400€ tiger^^
=> http://www.directupload.com/showpic-35519.jpg


----------



## Amilinda (14. November 2007)

ja mit den acc it das genau so^^vor 2 wochen ist da ein acc mit einem t5/t6 nachtelfen schurken der beide Legendären schwerter von illidan hat für satte 7500 euro weggegangen.....glaub da waren es über 200 gebote...es gbt leute die zuviel geld haben^^gebt es lieber mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (14. November 2007)

sonstige seltene mounts:
-Schwarzer Qirajiresonanzkristall für den der AQ-Tor auf dem server aufgemacht hat
-Zügel des Todesstreitrosses Dropp Baron Strath
-Zügel des feurigen Schlachtrosses Dropp Attumen der Jäger
-Kriegsbär der Amani Dropp Zul'Aman Eventkiste
-Zügel des schnellen Spektraltigers Kartenspiel Lootkarte
-Schneller Razzashiraptor Dropp ZG-boss
-Schneller zulianischer Tiger Dropp ZG-Boss
edit:
-Al'ars Asche Dropp Keal'thas
-Pfeife des elfenbeinfarbenen Raptors hat nur noch wer ihn nich eingetauscht hat. war einfach kaufbar
-Reitschildkröte TCG Lootkarte
-Zügel des Rabenfürsten Dropp Sethek hero optionaler boss


----------



## Door81 (14. November 2007)

hat eigentlich noch jemand den schimmel?

Damals gabs ja auch bei der Alli noch die Mounts ohne Rüstzeug und da war eben dieser weisse Schimmel, der mir bis heute sehr gut gefällt. Ich glaub man KONNTE die mounts dann umtauschen MUSSTE aber net, oder musste man doch?^^


----------



## shadow_zero (14. November 2007)

ich find das phoenix-mount irgendwie geil....

Buffed-Item

Pics




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wnsgames (14. November 2007)

Auf Dun Morogh gibts auch nen Spektraltiger.

Scroll da mal ziemlich weit nach unten, da findest Du ein Bild vom Tiger.
http://www.warcraft-tcg.de/forum/merchandise.php


----------



## Keeral (14. November 2007)

nein , kann man , muss man aber net . Kann man auch immernoch tauschen


----------



## Amilinda (14. November 2007)

ich bin storz auf meinen Kriegstalbuk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es war echt farm arbeit bei den ogern in nagrand ;D1 epic noch dazu gedroppt und der tag war gerettet^^


----------



## Fear2k6 (14. November 2007)

man sollte auch nicht die gute Reitschildkröte aus dem Kartenspiel vergessen^^

http://entertainment.upperdeck.com/Article...FAQ_turtle2.jpg

hat zwar ne reitgeschwindigkeit von 0%^^ aber hat halt style


----------



## Grundi (14. November 2007)

Um nochma auf den TE zrückzukommen:
Ja es gibt diesen weißen Raptor und zawr ist das so , das anfangs die epicmounts keine Rüstungen anhatten wie es heute ist, als dies rauskam hatte man die möglcihkeit sein mount einzutauschen , und wer eben damals nicht sein weißen raptor eingetauscht hat hat ihn noch heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToddSmith (14. November 2007)

hier mal ein link für den weiß raptor




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JacobyVII (15. März 2008)

Niridias schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen: Der schwarze Qirajresonanzkristall. Legendary Item und "Server-Unique".
> Bekommt nur der Toröffner von Ahn´Qiraj und jeder, der in den ersten 12 Stunden noch den Gong schlägt.
> Zwar gibt es noch den roten/gelben/blauen/grünen Qirajresonanzkristall, aber die sind nur für AQ40.
> 
> ...




das kann gar ned sein denn man kann seinen character ned auf einen server kopieren auf dem die tore von aq noch ned offen sind! es kann höchstens einer gewesen sein der seinen char schnell hoch gespielt hat oder seinen character inner halb der 12 stunden rauf kopiert hat und den gong geschlkagen hat!


----------



## Elrigh (15. März 2008)

http://wow.buffed.de/?i=13317

Nix Kartenspiel. Bis zum ersten echten Patch hatten die Reittiere eine komplett andere Textur. Nach dem Patch konnte man die alten Reittiere gegen die Tiere der neuen Textur eintauschen. Im Wahn des Neuen haben das so ziemlich alle gemacht, die ich kenne.

Auf meinem Server hab ich seit BC nur zwei Leute gesehen, die tatsächlich noch über die "alten" Mounts verfügen.


----------



## ThomasG (15. März 2008)

Erstmal vielen lieben Dank fürs Ausbuddeln von uralten Threads.

Und es gab einige Fälle in denen einer auf einen Server transte, das Quest abschloss und das Mount inkl titel bekam.


----------



## Schnatti (15. März 2008)

Der Braufestwidder zählt der auch dazu
konnte sich zwar jeder besorgen aber nur 2 wochen lang.


----------



## bone91 (15. März 2008)

http://www.wowwiki.com/Black_Qiraji_Resonating_Crystal 
Das ding hat auf Aman'Thul auf Allianzseite Lyrik, issn pala, spielt auf Hordenseite seinen Druiden Dîmî also wenn du ihn mal fragen willst tus und sag du kommst von Schaka 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syrics (15. März 2008)

soo mich wunderst dass ihr den noch nie gsehen habt....als die 70er XD naja hier ein'geheim' tip: geht nach gadgetzan und guckt euch die mounts an die da rumstehen ,elfenbeinfarbender raptor inklusive.


----------



## Wutwiesel (15. März 2008)

Pic habe ich keins aber es gibt ja auch noch den Wintersäbler wenn man sich die rufsteigerung angetan hat so oft sieht man den auch nicht


----------



## Askhandar (15. März 2008)

es gibt einige mounts, die nun nicht mehr kaufbar sind. dies sind iee alten epicmounts, welche von blizz verworfen wurden. eine weile konnte man die alten gegen die neuen eintaucchen, aber wer das nicht getan hat, hat halt noch ein altes mount. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (15. März 2008)

shadow_zero schrieb:


> ich find das phoenix-mount irgendwie geil....
> 
> Buffed-Item
> 
> ...




omg, ich hass das teil... früher hies das mal "Peep the Phoenix"... (hab auf privet-server auf gm-insel gesehen)

wieso ich das hasse?

weil es die grafikkarte von mir voll fertig macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



xDDD


----------



## L-MWarFReak (15. März 2008)

HABEN WILL DEN RAPTOR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^

ansonsten iust der ZA Bär noch sehr selten (wurde aber shcon gepostet)


----------



## Rhundos (16. März 2008)

Man munkelt auch, dass Kael´thas in der neuen 5er-Instanz die mit 2.4 kommt einen "Weißen Schreiter" droppt...oder wie das Blood11-Mount heißt^^


----------



## lord just (16. März 2008)

Rhundos schrieb:


> Man munkelt auch, dass Kael´thas in der neuen 5er-Instanz die mit 2.4 kommt einen "Weißen Schreiter" droppt...oder wie das Blood11-Mount heißt^^




ja keal'thas droppt den weißen schreiter (zumindest ist der auf dem testserver schon gedroppt). find ich irgendwie komisch, dass der jetzt droppt, weil den eh nur hordenspieler benutzen können und es anfangs ja hieß, dass der als pvp mount kommen soll es aber probleme gab.


dann zum topic:

ja den weißen raptor gibt es. anfangs waren alle 100% mounts ohne rüstung und die leute haben sich beschwert, dass man ja gar keinen unterschied (optisch) zwischen nem 60% und nem 100% mount gibt und blizzard hat dann neue 100% mounts mit rüstung entworfen. daruter auch ein weißer mit rüstung, den man als equivalent zum frostsäbler im un'goro krater bekommen sollte (die ganze questreihe wurde aber irgendwie dann doch rausgenommen). die alten mounts kann man noch immer gegen die neuen eintauschen, wenn man denn noch eins hat.

ansonsten sind die ganzen seltenen mounts schon erwähnt wurden.


----------



## Dusktumy (16. März 2008)

Kuhrt schrieb:


> das is ja mal krass, ich kann mir das mit dem weissen raptor durchaus vorstellen, gesehen hab ich ihn aber noch nie ....
> 
> aber nen spektrales mount ? wtf das glaub ich ersma nich
> 
> ...




Es gibt schon einige wo den tiger haben

Er ist zu finden im Trading Card Game " Feuer der Scherbenwelt "

http://entertainment.upperdeck.com/wow/en/...e.aspx?aid=2746


----------



## Timo009 (16. März 2008)

der weiße raptor gab es nur zu anfag von Wow
die die sehr schnell lvl 60 waren konnten ihn sich noch holen
dann mit dem nächsten patch gab es nur mehr die mit rüstung


----------



## Galania (16. März 2008)

Morgähn,
zum Thema Mount empfhele ich euch http://www.warcraftmounts.com/browse.php.
Da werden meines wissens alle jemals existierenden Mounts mit Screen und infos gezeigt ;-)
MFG
Gala


----------



## Badomen (16. März 2008)

der weiße Raptor heißt Elfenbeinfarbener Raptor
habe ihn nur auf einem privat server mal gesehen 
auf der seite steht zumindest dass man den nun nicht mehr bekommt und er eines der damaligen Epic mounts war
wer ihn hatte durfte ihn behalten


----------



## schmiedemeister (16. März 2008)

Syrics schrieb:


> soo mich wunderst dass ihr den noch nie gsehen habt....als die 70er XD naja hier ein'geheim' tip: geht nach gadgetzan und guckt euch die mounts an die da rumstehen ,elfenbeinfarbender raptor inklusive.



´Danke ich wusste irgendwo habe cih den Raptor schon gesehen


----------



## TheArea51 (16. März 2008)

Das mit den seltenen Mounts finde ich ja OK aber was ich nicht OK finde ist das Blizzard wie z.b. mit dem Spektral Tiger massig Geld Verdient, endweder bekommt man die Spielinhalte ingame oder gar nicht!

Blizzard Übertreibt es mit seiner Geld macherei so Langsam


----------



## Shaure (16. März 2008)

also ich dachte, dass das die ersten mounts sind (also die erste ausgabe) und die konnte man dann gegen die neue ausgabe eintauschen, aber man musste es nicht machen. und darum gibts jetzt noch einige, die socleh mounts haben, wie den weisen raptor!


----------



## Sikes (16. März 2008)

lord schrieb:


> ja keal'thas droppt den weißen schreiter (zumindest ist der auf dem testserver schon gedroppt). find ich irgendwie komisch, dass der jetzt droppt, weil den eh nur hordenspieler benutzen können und es anfangs ja hieß, dass der als pvp mount kommen soll es aber probleme gab.
> dann zum topic:



http://wow.buffed.de/blasc/1725/ptr-items?item=35513    das ist der dropp in der neuen ini und es ist für alle Rassen offen. Dazu kommt ein PVP mount für die allianz und horde (ein schwarzer kriegselekk/kriegsschreiter).
Selten ist da dann wohl nur der dropp ^^


----------



## schmiedemeister (16. März 2008)

TheArea51 schrieb:


> Das mit den seltenen Mounts finde ich ja OK aber was ich nicht OK finde ist das Blizzard wie z.b. mit dem Spektral Tiger massig Geld Verdient, endweder bekommt man die Spielinhalte ingame oder gar nicht!
> 
> Blizzard Übertreibt es mit seiner Geld macherei so Langsam


Wahrscheinlich spielst du WoW und wenn du es übertrieben findest gib ihnen kein geld... Ist doch Klar oder?


----------



## dragon1 (16. März 2008)

seht euch DAS an!klick?


----------



## Shurycain (16. März 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> seht euch DAS an!klick?



Privat Server  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vellen (16. März 2008)

naja muss net sein^^
In AQ 20 (oder wars 40?, is ja auch egal) droppen die dinger man kann sie halt nur da beschwören^^


----------



## Stasjan (17. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist beim Attumen im Kara zu bekommen,droppt aber selten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Droppt in Zul"Aman
Dann gibs noch diese Reitstäbe die beim Todfesritter während den Schlotternächten zu erhalten waren,die gibs aber mittlerweile nicht mehr,glaub ich


----------



## Thamann (17. März 2008)

Shurycain schrieb:


> Privat Server
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So Antworten von leuten die keine Ahnung haben gehen mir aufn Sack


----------



## Dragull (17. März 2008)

mal ne doofe frage : warum haben immer nur die hords ein seltenes mount hab auf kein bild ein alli gesehen ?

und ich spiele auf manoroth und da gibt es ein pala der hat Phönix als flugmount leider konnte ich ein screenshot machen er wa so schnell weg das ich nur oger auf den bild hatte .


----------



## Jessica_Alba_fan (17. März 2008)

Hier is der link zum Schimmel


----------



## Fendrin (17. März 2008)

Hi,



> Dann gibs noch diese Reitstäbe die beim Todfesritter während den Schlotternächten zu erhalten waren,die gibs aber mittlerweile nicht mehr,glaub ich



Nein, gibts leider nichtmehr. Es hieß mal, dass die Teile nur 14 Tage halten... 
Dann hat Blizz es sich aber anscheinend anders überlegt, und ich hab im Januar! den Epic Besen von jmd. abkaufen können...
Jetzt, im März war er dann auf einmal ausm Inventar. Hab nen Ticket eröffnet, was das soll, und ein GM meldete sich dann bei mir. Der meinte dann, dass mit dem vorletzten Patch die 14 Tage wieder eingeführt wurden. Er redete dann noch irgendwas davon, dass sich die 14 Tage jetzt auf 14 Echte Tage, und nichtmehr Ingame Tage bzw 14Tage /played beziehen, ect. Für mich hörte sich das aber irgendwie komisch an.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Stasjan (17. März 2008)

Fendrin schrieb:


> Nein, gibts leider nichtmehr. Es hieß mal, dass die Teile nur 14 Tage halten...


das war auch so dann stand in 2.3 patch notes glaub ich dass es jez 14 echte tagen umgeändert wird aber egal


----------



## Krazi (17. März 2008)

hab gestern einen schami mit dem bären mount gesehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thamann (17. März 2008)

Mir kommts langsam so vor als hat bei mir halb Shattrath den Bären als mount^^


----------



## teh_jack (15. Mai 2008)

Es gibt oder gab auch einen braunen reit Tiger (habe leider den genauen Namen vergessen).
Habe diesen in einigen YouTube Videos gesehen, wo er bei einem Haendler in Stranglethorn
gekauft werden konnte, den man durch einen Exploit erreichen konnte.

Ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass es sich bei dem Video weder um einen Fake handelt,
noch um Szenen von einem Private/Beta Server etc., denn in einem Video war
der Spieler mit Name und Gilde zu sehen und genau dieser Spieler war auch
im Arsenal zu finden.

In den Kommentaren zu dem Video wurde gepostet, dass der Haendler nur einmal
am Tag/Woche/Monat (da wurde verschiedenes gesagt) fuer 2 Stunden da ist.

Habe grade leider keinen Zugriff auf YouTube, aber das Video sollte leicht zu finden
sein. Falls da noch jemand genauere Infos zu hat, waer es cool wenn er die Posten wuerde!


----------

